# PS1 memory card to PC drivers?



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a USB adapter for my PS1 memory card, but it does not recognize the device. I'd really like to get the saves working for my emulator so I can pick up where I left off. Here's a few tidbits that may or may not help...

I don't have a PS3, but I have a PS4. It does not seem to recognize it either.
Just got a cable for my PS2, so if I can move it from the memory card to a USB, let me know.
Running Windows 8.1
Emulator is ePSXe, and I got two programs to convert the save files if needed; gme2bleem and MemoryConverter.

Please save me. I spent so many hours yesterday trying to find this on my own and I asked all over with zero replies so far.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 13, 2015)

Does your PS2 have Free McBoot installed on it?


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

I've never heard of it so I'll guess no. It's as it was when I bought it used.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 13, 2015)

Vetis said:


> I've never heard of it so I'll guess no. It's as it was when I bought it used.


Ah. Not sure how to help you then.
If you softmod your PS2 with Free McBoot [memory card hack] you can use a homebrew utility to transfer your save to USB. After that there is a converter for windows that converts the SLUS folder format to the "ePSXe memory card" or ".sav"


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

jonthedit said:


> Ah. Not sure how to help you then.
> If you softmod your PS2 with Free McBoot [memory card hack] you can use a homebrew utility to transfer your save to USB. After that there is a converter for windows that converts the SLUS folder format to the "ePSXe memory card" or ".sav"



Soft mod, homebrew... I'm not savvy on this lingo, I don't really do much in the way of mods and shit outside of Skyrim.

Really, I was told there was a driver that'd make my PC recognize the USB adapter/memory card, so I think it'd just be easier if I wait for someone to fly in with that. I appreciate your time, thankyou.


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

do you have the name of that adapter? or the brand? or pictures to identify it? anything that can give us an idea what adapter is


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> do you have the name of that adapter? or the brand? or pictures to identify it? anything that can give us an idea what adapter is



Yup, here 'ya go.


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

does it have a sticker or something writed on the back?


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> does it have a sticker or something writed on the back?



It says nothing that'd help, but I was almost wrong once so I'll tell you anyway.

MEMORY CARD ADAPTOR [Lol, it's spelled wrong.]
Operation is subject to the following two conditions:
(1) This device may not cause harmful interference.
(2) This device must accept any interference received.
Made in China


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

http://psx-scene.com/forums/attachm...allows-free-mc-boot-install-ps3mca-windrv.zip
try theese drivers


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> http://psx-scene.com/forums/attachm...allows-free-mc-boot-install-ps3mca-windrv.zip
> try theese drivers



Okay, before I fuck up, I wanna run this past you. I find the unknown device in my device manager, and tell it to update it's drivers from this folder... Correct?


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

yes, if it says it can't find the correct drivers, try to force it anyway...


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> yes, if it says it can't find the correct drivers, try to force it anyway...



"Third party INF does not contain digital signature information."

How do I force it?


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

i am gonna make some screnshots using another device to show you wait a moment


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> i am gonna make some screnshots using another device to show you wait a moment



Cool, thanks man. Sorry, I know this must be a bother but it's genuinely appreciated.


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

the zip comes with an exe file, probably you could install it using that (protip, open the exe from command prompt)... anyway you can follow the device manager route

   

after choosing the disk, select the inf file inside the zip i gave you, a prompt may warn about not being the correct device.. and you may need to untick "show compatible devices"
and ignore the warnings.. 

anyway, the card will not appear as a computer drive of course... (meaning you will not see a new drive on my computer)
and only using a specific program that reads from that card

btw, didn't the that adapter come with a drivers disk?

if you have a modded ps2 with a chip to allow you to play pirated games\discs, you could easily use it...
anyway that adapter is designed for the ps3...
the ps4 will totally ignore.. specially because it never supported ps2 games.. however the first ps3 did... sony made an official adapter, and this one you have is a third party one...


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

migles said:


> the zip comes with an exe file, probably you could install it using that (protip, open the exe from command prompt)... anyway you can follow the device manager route
> 
> View attachment 21473 View attachment 21474 View attachment 21475
> 
> ...



Did all that and it gave me the same error it did before. It's not digitally signed so it wants nothing to do with the driver. And no, it didn't come with any disc.


----------



## migles (Jul 13, 2015)

Vetis said:


> Did all that and it gave me the same error it did before. It's not digitally signed so it wants nothing to do with the driver. And no, it didn't come with any disc.


http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how...8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/

do this


----------



## Vetis (Jul 13, 2015)

So my driver is updated for it. Now, I've got a memory card manager with my emulator that should be able to take saves from my memory card. Where can I locate it? Anyone with info on this, please share. I'm looking around and I tried one program but it's in another language and the .inf file has an incorrect location that I can't fix.


----------

